# Supersure Pouches



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

The difference between two supersure products- Roo pouches and superpouches.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good video ! its true what you say about the pouches being a personal preference . ive been shooting rocks a lot lately and i like how the roo leather conforms to the unevenly shaped rocks . since i mostly use rubber bands , i also feel that it uses the weight of the ammo more to my advantage . it feels more like a launch than a push . make sense ?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

A joey once said he preferred a nice roo pouch to a cows ass.. I tend to agree


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been using my own cows arse pouches. All the talk about the super sure has me curious


----------

